# A route for the Mosel German Trip



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Hi
Any of you knowledgable Motorhomers got an interesting route from mid Lancashire to the Germany Mosel meet in June?
Iv a MH under 6m long fully self contained. Im looking to drive no more than 200miles or 4hrs per day to give time to look around.
With a first nights stop south east of Birmingham a second near Dover for the cheaper ferry, third night on the other side of the channel to give an easy drive to the Mosel meet on day four.
Can you sugest any good interesting sites, wild camping, pub grub, stop-overs, evening interests and senic roads on route for the four day trip. or the trip back after two week in Germany
Harry and Carol


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

One option from Blackburn is M65,M6,M42 M40, Have a look round Warwick, Blenheim Palace, then CC site or CL in that area, A34, A44, A40, then M25 clockwise and on to Canterbury for a look and over night at a convenient site, then Dover and ferry on Sunday early morning of the 6th june.
The route from Calais to Mosel and the overnight Sunday about halfway Iv yet to settle, but lunch and stay around Aachen looks right, but it just a thought at this time. Mosel for Monday late lunch on the 7th .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HARRYH said:


> Hi
> Any of you knowledgable Motorhomers got an interesting route from mid Lancashire to the Germany Mosel meet in June?
> Iv a MH under 6m long fully self contained. Im looking to drive no more than 200miles or 4hrs per day to give time to look around.
> With a first nights stop south east of Birmingham a second near Dover for the cheaper ferry, third night on the other side of the channel to give an easy drive to the Mosel meet on day four.
> ...


Follow Ken, but I hope you have plenty of stamina.

He'll stop at every pub on the route . . . . then every urinal in between!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Follow Ken, but I hope you have plenty of stamina.
> 
> He'll stop at every pub on the route . . . . then every urinal in between!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave :lol: :lol:


Cheeky devil. 8O

He's only jealous because I shun the demon drink and he can't live without his supply of single malt. :roll:

As for the route - well it's all personal preference really isn't it?
Going via Aachen sounds fine, nice stellplatz there with a bus into town at the end of the road. If you're going via the Brussels ring road, don't forget the sat-nav (well not unless you want to go around it three times before you find the right exit that is).

What about going via Brugge? Good aire (but expensive) a short walk from the town centre and lots to do and see.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Rhine/Mosel*

Hi Harry, we shall be taking the slow route;

St.Omer,Lens,Cambrai,Hirson,Charlville-Mezieres,Sedan,Mont-st-Martin,Luxembourg,Germany. But then we have got six weeks   

cb


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Rhine/Mosel*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Harry, we shall be taking the slow route;
> 
> St.Omer,Lens,Cambrai,Hirson,Charlville-Mezieres,Sedan,Mont-st-Martin,Luxembourg,Germany. But then we have got six weeks
> 
> cb


Hi Curly

Good municipal at Sedan. Don't be put off by the itinerant workers - they are no trouble at all. The loo facilities are rather basic and tired, but it's in a lovely position and convenient for the town.

Givet is worth a visit, and there are huge car parks all along the river bank where you can overnight if you want to. Not an official Aire but I asked at the Tourist Office and they almost pleaded with us to stay and spend some money in the town.

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Mosel*

thanks zeb, we will have a look on the way down. We have also found that itinerants on municipals usually are not a problem, we once stopped at a lovely municipal in Brittany at Ploubalay, on first entering the site we were horrified to find half of the site reserved and occupied by French gypsies (definitely not itinerants judging by their caravans,Merc Sprinters,Merc convertables and speed boats behind). In fact they were some of the nicest and most considerate campers we have ever encountered, they made no noise after 9pm, they left no camping paraphenalia outside of their units and their children and dogs were impeccably behaved!

cb


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Curly

Just to whet your appetite! :wink: 

You'll enjoy every moment of it.

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Mosel*

..........thanks zeb, all noted and looking forward to "discovering" them   

cb


----------

